# Homepage Sounds und Lieder...



## Volki91 (25. Februar 2007)

Hi, ich hab folgendes problem:
1.
Ich hab ein Lied hochgeladen und das mit
<embed src="****************************.mp3" width="50" height="25" loop="true">
eingelegt. So das sollte eigentlich der hintergrundmusik für die Homepage sein. Ich hab das auf loop="true" gesetzt weil ich es immer wiederholt haben wollte...wenn ich auf die Seite raufgehe fängt es Automatisch an und es loopt auch. Wenn ich aber dann auf me.html klicke läuft das lied ab aber loopt nicht. Wenn ich dann wieder auf index.html gehe spielt das lied auch ab aber loopt nicht...was kann ich dagegen machen?

2. Will ich gerne wissen wie ich das mache, dass wenn ich auf den Button "Me" klicke das dann ein sound kommt. Also wenn man drauf klickt kommt dann zb die Ansage " Me ",,,

Ich würde mich auf hilfe freuen.

MfG, Volki


----------



## pamax (25. Februar 2007)

Hi,

das kannst du nur mit Flash machen.

pMx


----------



## Volki91 (25. Februar 2007)

Aha..., kann mir jmd richtig helfen bitte?
Ich hab keine ahnung mit Flash oder so was muss ich denn machen?

P.s.: Meine ganze Homepage wurde mit HTML geschrieben.

MfG, Volki


----------



## pamax (25. Februar 2007)

Hi,

also Flash ist ziemlich teuer, wenn du es dir anschaffst. Du musst das Menu ganz in Flash erstellen. Am besten gehst du mal ins Forum für Flash und fragst dort nach.

pMx


----------



## Volki91 (25. Februar 2007)

Man...
Ich will nur eine Background musik die spielt... kann man nicht mit html, oder Javascript sowas machen? Und wenn man auf eine Button klickt soll da son ton kommen...geht das auch nicht mit Javascript oder html?

und jetzt nen neues Prob ich krieg mein Bild in die Homepage also Background rein ((

MfG, Volki


----------



## Rena Hermann (25. Februar 2007)

@pamax
Wieso kann man das nur mit Flash machen?  
http://www.selfhtml.net/html/dateiweit/hintergrundmusik.htm#einbinden

Gruß
Rena


----------



## pamax (25. Februar 2007)

Volki91 hat gesagt.:


> Man...
> Ich will nur eine Background musik die spielt... kann man nicht mit html, oder Javascript sowas machen? Und wenn man auf eine Button klickt soll da son ton kommen...geht das auch nicht mit Javascript oder html?
> 
> und jetzt nen neues Prob ich krieg mein Bild in die Homepage also Background rein ((
> ...


weil das nur mit flash geht?


----------



## Rena Hermann (25. Februar 2007)

Auch das dürfte nicht nur mit Flash gehen.
Bin jetzt nicht so der Javascript-Held und vermutlich ist das eine oder andere vom Browser, dessen Einstellungen und/oder Plugins abängig aber sowas findet man nach einer Minute Suche:
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/embeds.htm#play
http://webmatze.de/webdesign/html/sound.htm (Steuern per JS weiter unten dort)
Und da gibt's sicher noch viel mehr...

@Volki





> und jetzt nen neues Prob ich krieg mein Bild in die Homepage also Background rein


Und da soll es nicht drin sein oder was meinst du damit? Dann bind es halt nicht ein.
Für mehr müßtest du schon konkreter/genauer werden...


----------



## unset (25. Februar 2007)

Volki91 hat gesagt.:


> geht das auch nicht mit Javascript oder html?


Nein, denn HTML ist eine Beschreibungssprache. Mit Javascript greifst du lediglich auf den Dokumentbaum zu und kannst ihn manipulieren.

So oder so: Du wirst nicht um ein Plugin herumkommen. Welches du nimmst, bleibt dir überlassen. Du wirst immer das Problem haben, dass es User gibt, die das entsprechende Programm nicht installiert haben. Simpel sind allerdinsg Flash-MP3-Player. Einfach mal googlen.


----------

